# Possibly writing a book?



## byu (Nov 25, 2009)

On my YouTube channel (which I haven't looked at in 5 months or so until today), a lot of people were encouraging me to write a book on the different BLD methods and how to use them.

My question is, if I sold a book on amazon for $7 or $8 on how to solve BLD with different methods and explanations, would you get it?

If so, I will begin writing in December or January.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Nov 25, 2009)

If the explanation was good then I would consider it. Possibly some example solves in the book?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes. But only if it was well-written and easy to understand with good algs.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes. But it would have to encompass a variety of methods (M2, R2, Old Pochmann, 3OP, etc.), not just your preference.

And example solves are of course needed.

Also, think about selling it as an e-book. I'd be much more probable to buy it then. I .pdf stuff a lot.

Also, be sure to include history.


----------



## joey (Nov 25, 2009)

It's difficult to do, but give it a go.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 25, 2009)

i will if it is an ebook


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 25, 2009)

Who would your audience be? Non-cubers who you want to persuade can learn BLD, intermediate cubers who maybe are starting to get a little bored, or advanced cubers looking for one simple resource for learning BLD?

Chris


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 25, 2009)

It will probably take more money than you'll make in profits if you want to distribute a book like that. I think.

Most of the methods people use to solve blindfolded are online anyway. Unless you have really helpful knowledge that you exclusively know, I don't think people will buy your book for 7 or 8 bucks.

In addition, unless the methods are original, you would probably have to get permission from the people who invented the bld methods that you teach in your book. 

In short, I do not think you'd want to make a book if you are in it for profit. If you aren't, then go right ahead.


----------



## byu (Nov 25, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> If the explanation was good then I would consider it. Possibly some example solves in the book?



Definitely example solves, I was already planning on that.



Nukoca said:


> Yes. But only if it was well-written and easy to understand with good algs.



Good algs... Old Pochmann and M2/R2 have pretty much set algs, but with methods such as 3OP I will probably include a variety of algorithms that do the same thing.



Stachuk1992 said:


> Yes. But it would have to encompass a variety of methods (M2, R2, Old Pochmann, 3OP, etc.), not just your preference.
> 
> And example solves are of course needed.
> 
> ...



Variety of methods - check.
Example solves - check.
E-Book - that's possible, I'll have to find a good e-book distributor, I was considering using amazon.
History - what do you mean?



joey said:


> It's difficult to do, but give it a go.



All right, thanks for the encouragement.



stiwi griffin said:


> i will if it is an ebook



I will consider an e-book, as Stachu mentioned.



cmhardw said:


> Who would your audience be? Non-cubers who you want to persuade can learn BLD, intermediate cubers who maybe are starting to get a little bored, or advanced cubers looking for one simple resource for learning BLD?
> 
> Chris



I am targeting two types of people:

1. People who can already solve the Rubik's cube, and wish to learn how to solve it blindfolded but are intimidated by the thought that it's very difficult (which it is at first, of course)

2. People who can already solve a Rubik's cube blindfolded, and are looking for another method because they are not satisfied with their current method.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 25, 2009)

By the way, you should also consider going to a competition to get official bld solves. That can help persuade people to buy your book.


----------



## blah (Nov 25, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> By the way, you should also consider going to a competition to get official bld solves. That can help persuade people to buy your book.


Yes.


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Nov 25, 2009)

A suggestion would be to contact cube shop guys who may want to add it as a package item.

Some thing like 2 DIYs + 1BLD book reduces 4 bucks in all.

I am not sure how well it may work out. But you should give it a thought.


----------



## byu (Nov 25, 2009)

blah said:


> a small kitten said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, you should also consider going to a competition to get official bld solves. That can help persuade people to buy your book.
> ...



I'll see what I can do about that.



siva.shanmukh said:


> A suggestion would be to contact cube shop guys who may want to add it as a package item.
> 
> Some thing like 2 DIYs + 1BLD book reduces 4 bucks in all.
> 
> I am not sure how well it may work out. But you should give it a thought.



I'll see what I can do about that.


My first step for now is writing the book. That will be the longest part, writing, revising, editing, rewriting, revising, editing, rewriting, etc.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 25, 2009)

History- As in history of the methods, where/from who/when they came from.


----------



## byu (Nov 25, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> History- As in history of the methods, where/from who/when they came from.



Ah yes, of course.
What do you think of this as the list of methods I explain (in order):

Old Pochmann
M2
R2
TuRBo
BH

I might get into freestyle, but once you understand BH and how it works, freestyle isn't that much more difficult.


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 25, 2009)

3OP should definitely be in there.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 25, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> 3OP should definitely be in there.



Yeah I agree, 3OP should definitely be in there.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hmm, I think a book would be a great idea. I still haven't taken the time to learn BLD so it would probably be a big help to me.


----------



## Steyler (Nov 25, 2009)

*Book*

Hey this is Ian.
I think that a book would be great for me and others who haven't learned BLD yet. I know you have some tutorials on youtube for M2R2 and such, but I think a book would be alot more explanative and easier to understand, since you can put diagrams of the moves and such. But, if I were to buy one, how would I get it? Maybe I can wait until summer when swim season starts, and buy one off of you then, cause I'm not big on BLD right at the moment. Or I can buy online. Either way is good.
All in all, a book would be a FANTASTIC idea, and I hope to hear about it in the near future!


----------



## Weston (Nov 26, 2009)

I think its pretty hard to describe BLD in text. When I was just starting BLD (and most of your audience will be just starting), the thing that really that was really annoying to follow was the DRF FRD URF acronym thingies for the sticker positions. Those are very hard for beginners to follow. For things like BLD, I think it is better to stay with videos.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 26, 2009)

Pictures?


----------



## yoruichi (Nov 26, 2009)

lol book


----------



## byu (Nov 26, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> 3OP should definitely be in there.



Whoops, forgot to add that. That will probably come after Old Pochmann but before M2.



Steyler said:


> Hey this is Ian.
> I think that a book would be great for me and others who haven't learned BLD yet. I know you have some tutorials on youtube for M2R2 and such, but I think a book would be alot more explanative and easier to understand, since you can put diagrams of the moves and such. But, if I were to buy one, how would I get it? Maybe I can wait until summer when swim season starts, and buy one off of you then, cause I'm not big on BLD right at the moment. Or I can buy online. Either way is good.
> All in all, a book would be a FANTASTIC idea, and I hope to hear about it in the near future!



Yeah, I was planning on using ImageCube for image generation.



Weston said:


> I think its pretty hard to describe BLD in text. When I was just starting BLD (and most of your audience will be just starting), the thing that really that was really annoying to follow was the DRF FRD URF acronym thingies for the sticker positions. Those are very hard for beginners to follow. For things like BLD, I think it is better to stay with videos.



Would pictures of the cube at each state be specific enough?



iSpinz said:


> Pictures?



Yes.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 26, 2009)

If the cubingweekly store goes through we might be able to sell your books.


----------



## byu (Nov 26, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> If the cubingweekly store goes through we might be able to sell your books.



I'll look into it. But for now, I'm going to start writing the book after I finish my research (I need to review the methods, as I pretty much haven't solved a cube blindfolded in five months).

If any blindfold cubers are willing to help me with revision and checking it over to see if it is clear, checking that the algorithms work, etc. , I'd be grateful for it. Of course I will credit your name in the book if you wish.


----------



## adimare (Nov 26, 2009)

Do these sorts of books sell well?
It just seems to me that the videos available on the internet are cheaper (free!) and much easier to understand than anything one could get from a book, no matter how well-written it is. Also, there's the problem of books' inability to present new information as it's discovered. Just imagine this: a book published just a month ago on speedcubing wouldn't include any information on TICT!!!


----------



## byu (Nov 26, 2009)

adimare said:


> Do these sorts of books sell well?
> It just seems to me that the videos available on the internet are cheaper (free!) and much easier to understand than anything one could get from a book, no matter how well-written it is. Also, there's the problem of books' inability to present new information as it's discovered. Just imagine this: a book published just a month ago on speedcubing wouldn't include any information on TICT!!!



I've been gone for a while, and I just looked up TICT. Haha.

Anyway, the only speedcubing book I know of is "Speedsolving the Rubik's Cube" by Dan Harris. I bought it, I liked it better than any of the online tutorials for solving a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 26, 2009)

byu said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > If the cubingweekly store goes through we might be able to sell your books.
> ...




I would love to do that! I have used Old Pochmann and m2 for (edit: )edges, Old Pochmann, Turbo and BH for corners. I know 3OP, but I didn't like it, but I know the principle.

Edit: Edges, Corners; What's really the difference!?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> I have used ... m2 for Corners


ROF2L


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 27, 2009)

http://cubefreak.net/BLD/main.html

Why reinvent the wheel?

It also makes no business sense. You will not make any profits. People who are serious about BLD cubing would already be able to easily find everything on Youtube or on the forums.

Also, since you took a 4-5 month break, I doubt you have the dedication to finish a high quality book.



iSpinz said:


> If the cubingweekly store goes through we might be able to sell your books.



Why do kids care so much about money nowadays? Cubing is just a fun activity; there's no point trying to make money out of it.


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > If the cubingweekly store goes through we might be able to sell your books.
> ...



I'm guessing, but I don't think it's about money. I think that if you want to spread your book in a physical form (meaning not internet), you have to sell it, unless you want to pay the books yourself, and give it away as a gift. If I wrote something as a book, I would love to see it in print.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 27, 2009)

I fail to see what a book would offer that a website would not.


----------



## Forte (Nov 27, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I fail to see what a book what offer that a website would not.



Sometimes they come with stickers


----------



## Anthony (Nov 27, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I fail to see what a book *would* offer that a website would not.



Fixed.


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I fail to see what a book what offer that a website would not.



It's offline, and always accessible.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 27, 2009)

Edward said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see what a book what offer that a website would not.
> ...



It's called a printer. (Or taking notes by hand and pencil.)


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Meh, I'd rather have a neat little book. Its much more convenient than loose paper in a folder.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 27, 2009)

Edward said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Who said were using folders?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 27, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Who said were using folders?


Indeed. I have a binder (3in) dedicated to useless cube stuff, most of which I won't ever need.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 27, 2009)

Byu, don't get discourage by all the comments.
Also don't let high expectations from expert cubers mislead you.

Just do your best.

Me myself had just finished my own speedcubing book.







(I know, there are 2 yellow-red edges, FAIL Muggle Illustrator)

I worked on it for approximately 7 months.
Currently it's on printing and will be published to the book store all over Indonesia by December 5th. The first printing will be 8000 copies. And I didn't spent a cent. It's the publisher's money. 

The book contains beginner's method, F2L, OLL, PLL, speedcubing, type of cubes, how to lubricate cubes, cubing community, cubing competition, Old Pochmann BLD, and comic. I use Lars' ImageCube too. I've sent my early draft to WCA Board (because I need approval for using the WCA logo), Mike Hughey, Ton Dennenbroek, and Maria Oey. And they kinda like it.  If you want, Byu, I can send a copy for you. And ONLY for you (I want to avoid book piracy, please please please don't give it to anyone else).

E-book is less preferable for Indonesian readers. The eyes can easier to get fatigued by reading from computer. Internet connection are not always good in every city here, so book will always have its place aside from website tutorials.

Go for it, Byu.

Sorry for my bad english.

PS: Glad to have you back in cubing. 
I can do 4x4x4 BLD 8-moves commutator because of your video tutorials.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow Chuck I had no idea you were publishing a book! Congratulations! Brian, I guess that is your answer that you should stick to your goal.

Chris


----------



## Chuck (Nov 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Wow Chuck I had no idea you were publishing a book! Congratulations!




Thanks 
May I send a copy to your speedcubing.com mail address?
I want to say thanks for the signature you gave to my cube at WC. 



cmhardw said:


> Brian, I guess that is your answer that you should stick to your goal.Chris




Exactly.
Many people are too afraid to *even start* to write a book (any book) because they are not ready for bad critics, or are afraid that they can't meet the reader's expectation. They could have great potential, but it will just be buried.

Just do your best, Byu.

And give me your email address.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 27, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I fail to see what a book would offer that a website would not.



Do not think I am discouraging you, merely warning. In order to be successful, it would greatly help you to have some sort of original or exclusive content.


----------



## Dene (Nov 27, 2009)

I think this is just a bad idea. I mean, chuck is catering to an ill-informed audience that will buy the book as it would be easiest for them, but a book by byu will be for Americans. First problem: Americans don't like to read. Second problem, internet access is a basic necessity in most western countries; everyone has it. Therefore this book will appeal to a very small number of people. I don't think many cubers would be interested, and non-cubers will just think "isn't that pretty" and walk on.
byu: I think you need to be a little less ambitious, and direct your time and productivity towards something considerably more useful.


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> First problem: *Americans don't like to read*.


Crude generalization. A lot of us love to read (myself included).

(500th post!)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 27, 2009)

I would buy it. Possibly on amazon. For sure if i see you on swim team.
ps. this is ian... i created a new account so people could find me from my youtube


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 27, 2009)

No no, wait, no seriously, that generalization about Americans does hold some footing, among teenagers.

On facebook, and youtube, next to the "Books" section, I can see "lol i dnt red buks." or even "no"

Seriously, even in my high school of 2000+ people, the reading team was 7 people, and during competitions, I didn't even have the minimum amount of people show up.


----------



## yoruichi (Nov 28, 2009)

rigorous proof of why u shouldn't do this:
audience = 50 people
publishing cost = 1000 dollar
selling price = 10 dollar
50 x 10 = 500 dollar
profit = revenue - cost = 500 - 1000 = -500 = failz0rs
that concludes the proof


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2009)

Actually, you might consider using www.lulu.com. It might mean a higher price for the book, and it might mean you don't get much profit, but it means you won't have any up-front money to do the publishing. It's essentially publishing for free - just the cost of making each book as they come along. Even if you only sell 5 books, they look nice and no one loses any money.

(that concludes the refutation of the proof)


----------



## byu (Nov 28, 2009)

Chuck said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Chuck I had no idea you were publishing a book! Congratulations!
> ...



I'll do my best. I can't say anything more than that. I'll PM you my email address.



Dene said:


> I think this is just a bad idea. I mean, chuck is catering to an ill-informed audience that will buy the book as it would be easiest for them, but a book by byu will be for Americans. First problem: Americans don't like to read. Second problem, internet access is a basic necessity in most western countries; everyone has it. Therefore this book will appeal to a very small number of people. I don't think many cubers would be interested, and non-cubers will just think "isn't that pretty" and walk on.
> byu: I think you need to be a little less ambitious, and direct your time and productivity towards something considerably more useful.



Considerably more useful... I'm sure there are many things that are more useful than writing a book. But I'm not trying to be "ambitious", I'm just trying to combine two of my hobbies (cubing and writing) while at the same time helping people.



Edward said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > First problem: *Americans don't like to read*.
> ...



I like to read too.



yoruichi said:


> rigorous proof of why u shouldn't do this:
> audience = 50 people
> publishing cost = 1000 dollar
> selling price = 10 dollar
> ...





Mike Hughey said:


> Actually, you might consider using www.lulu.com. It might mean a higher price for the book, and it might mean you don't get much profit, but it means you won't have any up-front money to do the publishing. It's essentially publishing for free - just the cost of making each book as they come along. Even if you only sell 5 books, they look nice and no one loses any money.
> 
> (that concludes the refutation of the proof)



In response to the two of you, I am actually going to use CreateSpace:

http://createspace.com

No publishing fees up front, it will bind the books and sell them for me. All I have to worry about is writing the book and setting the price.


----------



## yoruichi (Nov 28, 2009)

"no publishing fees up front" = no publishing fees ever?


----------



## byu (Nov 28, 2009)

yoruichi said:


> "no publishing fees up front" = no publishing fees ever?



Depends. If I expect to sell more than 30 copies (which I don't at the moment), I may choose to upgrade to the Pro Plan which has a cost but will allow me to lower the price for buyers.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2009)

byu said:


> In response to the two of you, I am actually going to use CreateSpace:
> 
> http://createspace.com
> 
> No publishing fees up front, it will bind the books and sell them for me. All I have to worry about is writing the book and setting the price.



Sounds like a direct competitor to lulu, and looks pretty good. I honestly don't see how anyone can lose by publishing a book with a company like this, as long as you know of a person who would actually want to buy the book. The beauty of the modern self-publishing era.


----------

